# Festplatte zerschossen - Daten futsch



## PampersRocker (20. November 2003)

Hallo, 
also ich habe ein Problem. 
Ich habe eine 60GB Festplatte zum sichern abgenommen und an ein anderes
System angeschlossen, da das Mainboard defekt war. Dann als der Rechner wieder betriebsbereit war, habe ich die Festplatte wieder angeschlossen, aber leider auf einen 32GB Clip gemacht gejumpered. Nun ist die Systempartition (10GB) groß noch funktionstüchtig. Ich müsste aber allerdings an die andere Partition rankommen wo aber wohl das Dateisystem fehlerhaft ist. Ich habe schon versucht den Fehler mit PartitionMagic zu reparieren. Es kam die Meldung das alles OK sei, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Die Fehlermeldung laut PartitionMagic ist #120. Unter Windows 2000 wird die Festplattenpartition nach wie vor nicht erkannt und ich brauch diese Daten dringend. Mit Checkdisk kann diese zweite Partition (D) nicht erkannt werden. Eigentlich logisch, nur der Reihenfolge nach. 

Also hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte?
Es wäre sehr wichtig diese Daten zurückzubekommen.
Danke im voraus!

so long


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Mit der Softwareschmiede Acronis habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Acronis Recovery Expert heisst das gute Programm!

http://www.acronis.com/products/recoveryexpert/

Kannst Dir erst die Demo herunterladen und testen ob es alles erkennt.
35$ ist für eine Datenwiederherstellung ein Spottpreis!


----------



## PampersRocker (20. November 2003)

oki ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
gibts auch da möglichkeiten das mit standardsoftware wie easy partition magic oder ghost oder vielleicht windows boardmitteln sowas wieder hinzubekommen?


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2003)

Ich hab sonst immer Easy Recovery probiert, lief echt immer sehr gut, schau mal
bei google....


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. November 2003)

Hallo PampersRocker,

ich würde gerne was du meinst mit einem "32 GB Clip". Habe auch mal eien neue Festplatte bei mir angeschlossen und das lief ohne Probleme.
Will nämlich mein Sytem auch umbauen und nicht den selben Fehler machen.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Es gibt bei neuen Platten einen Jumper, mit dem man die HDD in einen 32GB Kompatibilitätsmodus versetzt, da ältere Mainboards grosse Festplatten nicht mehr erkennen!


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. November 2003)

danke für die Erklärung.
ich möchte mir eh ein neues Board kaufen Abit NF7. Ich denke da werd ich mit meinen beiden ältern IBM Platten keine Probleme haben. Und wenn ich eine neue 120 GB kaufen sollte, dann wohl auch nicht.

Oder 

Nightcrawler


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. November 2003)

Hab übrigens das NF7-S rev2.0 .. TOP Teil!


----------



## PampersRocker (21. November 2003)

ja also nochmal zum thema - ich habe bis jetzt noch kein programm oder mittel gefunden um diese partition zu reparieren. file-wiederherstellungstools helfen da irgendwie nicht weil man auf die files ja gar nicht erst mehr zugreifen kann.
hat nochjemand irgendwelche kostenlosen tooltipps oder sowas?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (25. November 2003)

hatte auch mal das eine festplatte von mir durchgebrannt ist, hab mir damals das freeware tool

PC INSPECTOR™ File Recovery

gezogen, und konnte damit bestimmt 90% meines inhaltes retten.
Vielleicht klappts ja Viel >Glück

Hier der Link:

http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/welcome.htm


----------

